# Need Dryer Recommendations Please!



## Brave

I got this one (https://k9dryer.com/product/k9-ii-variable-speed-dog-dryer/) about 4 years ago (it was pricey but not $500 pricey so idk if the price went up or I got lucky with a sale). I love it! It is SUPER powerful. 

I've heard decent reviews on this one (https://www.chewy.com/flying-pig-grooming-high-velocity-dog/dp/158279) from grooming groups I belong to.


----------



## Megora

I think that the Flying Pig dryer or B-Air are good choices for a starter dryer. 

The more powerful dryers out there are better picks if you have a dog with a very thick coat or multiple dogs you have to dry in a short period of time. 

The more powerful a dryer you have - the faster the dogs get dried. 

So with a base model B-Air - I'd expect it to take about 45 minutes to get a dog basically dry. 

These dryers are not necessarily drying the dogs the same way our hair dryers do...? It's not using heat to dry. It's literally blowing the water out of the coat. 

Also straightening doesn't necessarily rely on having a higher power dryer. It's basically how you dry + you making sure the dog is completely dry before letting him off the table. 

Flippies happen when there's just a little dampness in the dog's coat when he's let off the table and shakes - and or goes to lie down prior to completely drying. It's more like cowlicks.


----------



## goldenenthusiast

I have Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dryer. It's cheaper and really lightweight. It's not as powerful but my dog doesn't have a ton of fur so he basically dries himself so it works for us.

The dog self wash I go to has the K9II mentioned above. I love it! It's way more powerful and fast than mine. I can dry my dog in like 10 minutes. If you wanna splurge I would get that one. I want to get it eventually!


----------



## Our3dogs

We recently replaced our Metro-Force Commanger dryer, which we had for about 15 years (here is a link at Chewy https://www.chewy.com/metrovac-air-...MIzdikwJve3AIVUJN-Ch3wPwMLEAQYASABEgIXM_D_BwE
It was great, but this time around I wanted one with the ability to add heat for the winter. We decided to give this one a try: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E4ZROBY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
So far I love it, and I love the different attachments.


----------



## Prism Goldens

littlesnow said:


> I have Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dryer. It's cheaper and really lightweight. It's not as powerful but my dog doesn't have a ton of fur so he basically dries himself so it works for us.
> 
> The dog self wash I go to has the K9II mentioned above. I love it! It's way more powerful and fast than mine. I can dry my dog in like 10 minutes. If you wanna splurge I would get that one. I want to get it eventually!


I've had my k9III for more than 15 years- it has been to the vacuum shop one time to have something tweaked and I have done the bushings I think twice. It is worth every penny if you have multiple dogs-


----------



## puddles everywhere

I have a bright orange Metro 4.0. When I purchased it I had two goldens with moderate coats and worked great. Well then came Sipsy, my local yetti! I would love to get the k9 III and will when the Metro dies, but way beyond my current budget, especially when the Metro is still alive and well 6 yrs and going strong. I spoke with some groomers to get some tips on cutting down the drying time and sure enough... user error. Well we cut 2 hrs off our drying time!

So If I can wash & dry my Yetti in just over an hour I have no complaints. This little unit is certainly sufficient for the average golden coat and reasonably priced. I have two adult golden girls and the chihuahua and bathe them every week.


----------



## Atis

Yes you can get a very effective dryer for less than $100 US. I purchased one for $72 US three years ago and it has worked perfectly and has high velocity, I use heat only in very cool weather when drying outside. I was going to give the link for the one I have but it is no longer sold. I found it by going to Amazon and searching for a "high velocity pet dryer" filter for results better than 4 stars and choose from there based on number of orderers, price and feedback. Certainly there will be people that disagree and that's fine. I am a pet owner, not a professional groomer and use it only once every couple of weeks.


----------



## Otter

puddles everywhere said:


> This little unit is certainly sufficient for the average golden coat and reasonably priced.


I've had the same experience with my little orange metro dryer as well. It's probably 15 years old now. Still working. It's annoyingly noisy though. 

I have used the higher end K9 dryers too. Someday would like to get one, but it's kinda hard to justify since we don't show our dogs. My experience with the K9 dryers is that they dried so much faster and were quieter. I think it's quieter, at least with the longer hose it's able to sit further away , so maybe it just seemed quieter.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So, does it still take about 45 minutes with all these dryers? I do better than that with my hair dryer on Shala. She does not have a really thick coat at all - it takes about 20 minutes with my blow dryer. Maybe I'm not going to do much better than that? 





Our3dogs said:


> We recently replaced our Metro-Force Commanger dryer, which we had for about 15 years (here is a link at Chewy https://www.chewy.com/metrovac-air-...MIzdikwJve3AIVUJN-Ch3wPwMLEAQYASABEgIXM_D_BwE
> It was great, but this time around I wanted one with the ability to add heat for the winter. We decided to give this one a try: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E4ZROBY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> So far I love it, and I love the different attachments.



That bottom one looked promising - but just checked it out on amazon.ca - and it's $256. :frown2:
I found one on Kijiji - is anyone familiar with this one:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accesso...er/1373026972?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Sweet Girl

Otter said:


> I've had the same experience with my little orange metro dryer as well. It's probably 15 years old now. Still working. It's annoyingly noisy though.
> 
> *I have used the higher end K9 dryers too. Someday would like to get one, but it's kinda hard to justify since we don't show our dogs.* My experience with the K9 dryers is that they dried so much faster and were quieter. I think it's quieter, at least with the longer hose it's able to sit further away , so maybe it just seemed quieter.



Same - plus, I have only one dog, and she has a very easy coat. It's not heavy, and it's very straight.


----------



## Brave

Sweet Girl said:


> So, does it still take about 45 minutes with all these dryers? I do better than that with my hair dryer on Shala. She does not have a really thick coat at all - it takes about 20 minutes with my blow dryer. Maybe I'm not going to do much better than that?


Bear didn't have much coat and what coat he had was all in his butt. It would take us about 20-30 minutes to full dry him. But his coat was not correct for a golden, and my technique is rusty. Lana should have more volume of coat than Bear did, but she dries (so far and I know I'm only talking puppy coat since she's only 9 weeks old) so much faster than Bear ever did. Air drying Bear would take like 2 hours. Air drying Lana takes 30 minutes. 

So I am supposing that Lana will take less time to dry with the HV dryer. I haven't introduced it yet. That'll hopefully be this weekend.


----------



## Golden State Mom

puddles everywhere said:


> I have a bright orange Metro 4.0. When I purchased it I had two goldens with moderate coats and worked great. Well then came Sipsy, my local yetti! I would love to get the k9 III and will when the Metro dies, but way beyond my current budget, especially when the Metro is still alive and well 6 yrs and going strong. *I spoke with some groomers to get some tips on cutting down the drying time and sure enough... user error. Well we cut 2 hrs off our drying time!*
> 
> So If I can wash & dry my Yetti in just over an hour I have no complaints. This little unit is certainly sufficient for the average golden coat and reasonably priced. I have two adult golden girls and the chihuahua and bathe them every week.


I’m thinking about getting a dryer as well. For those of us (me, lol) who are newbies, what tips do you have on actually using the thing? Thankfully, I don’t have a yeti, but Cleo will thank me for being efficient! :wink2:


----------



## puddles everywhere

It is loud but doesn't seem to bother anyone. Sweetgirl you should be able to wash and dry in about 1/2 hour. But promise the high volume air flow is so much better than what you have. It's also great at removing loose hair and excessive undercoat.

The simple suggestion given to me was to remember this product does not have heat (nor should it), just blows warm air from the motor. So don't try and use it like MY blow dryer. I use the tube attachment to blow off the bulk of the water but can't get next to the skin with this as it must tickle. So once the major water is off remove the attachment and put the hose close to the skin. After all this is what you are really trying to dry. The hair dries as you go. I also needed to work in one area.. say a shoulder & leg until it's dry before moving to new spot. I was blowing all over and never really getting down to the skin and after a couple of hours of blowing had a damp dog all over. So instead of the 3 hrs I can have a nice clean, dry dog in about an hour. My other gold takes less than 30 min.

Because I do have a dog with so much coat I'm ok with the expense of the k9 III when the metro bites the dust but for now, this gets the job done.


----------



## Megora

Sweet Girl said:


> So, does it still take about 45 minutes with all these dryers? I do better than that with my hair dryer on Shala. She does not have a really thick coat at all - it takes about 20 minutes with my blow dryer. Maybe I'm not going to do much better than that?


If your hair dryer works in 20 minutes - it's likely you are not talking about 45 minutes with a regular dog dryer. 

The last time I attempted to use a hair dryer on a dog - just to dry the neck ruff, me sitting there for over an house dried the outer coat, but didn't get in close to the skin (where bacteria forms).


----------



## Our3dogs

Yes, the great thing about having the dryers opposed to a normal hair dryer is the velocity. The hair that gets blown off is tremendous! Sweet Girl - wow, what a price difference between the US/CA for the dryer we just purchased. Yikes. I feel for you. Though for 15 or so years we did not have any heat with our MegaForce, in the winter it would be rather chilly as it was pulling the ambient air temp. I think I am going to like having the option to add a bit of heat, so the air blowing on them is not cold. Good luck in your search. Hopefully you can find one in your price range.


----------



## Laurie

I bought this one a couple of months ago. It works really well. I use it mostly on Ledger at shows and he's got a fairly thick coat. I can dry him in less than
half an hour. 

https://www.amazon.ca/SHELANDY-Step...F8&qid=1533848802&sr=8-17&keywords=dog+dryers


----------



## Sweet Girl

Laurie said:


> I bought this one a couple of months ago. It works really well. I use it mostly on Ledger at shows and he's got a fairly thick coat. I can dry him in less than
> half an hour.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/SHELANDY-Step...F8&qid=1533848802&sr=8-17&keywords=dog+dryers



Thanks!! I am so reluctant to buy one without a recommendation, so it's good to know you have had a good experience with this one. $148 isn't bad. If you can dry Legder in a half hour with a heavy coat, this should be quite efficient for Shala. Much appreciated!!


----------



## jomiel

Sweet Girl said:


> Thanks!! I am so reluctant to buy one without a recommendation, so it's good to know you have had a good experience with this one. $148 isn't bad. If you can dry Legder in a half hour with a heavy coat, this should be quite efficient for Shala. Much appreciated!!


Did you end up buying the Flying Pig dryer? Do you like it?

Tomo's coat is still coming in but I thought I'd start researching dryers, as my hairdyer ($200 but still a human hair dryer) is no longer cutting it... I still use the hair dryer for a few minutes so he gets used to the noise and hassle, but just let him airdry the rest of the way.


----------



## kjengold

I'm thinking of asking Santa for a new dryer for Christmas and would love recommendations. Right now I have a Double K Challengair that's 20+ years old and works fine, but would love a dryer with more force. I know a lot of show folks use the K-9 brand and wonder if it's worth the money?


----------



## Prism Goldens

k9II and III have to have a dedicated breaker- I think (no longer recall just had one put in for mine in the last 2 houses) it has to be 21 amp (if they even come in that amperage)... but yes-- they are worth the money. You might find a used one, and then could take to vacuum shop for tuneup.. mine is ancient and I bought it new, still works like a dream. But I don't take to dog shows- it's too heavy and needs that dedicated plug so would blow circuits even @ the Atlanta show site. So get one for home and keep taking the DoubleK to the dog show (which is exactly what I do!)


----------



## puddles everywhere

I did not have to have a dedicated circuit put in for the K9II but you will need a dedicated line for the K9III. But the dryer itself is the best investment I ever made in doggie grooming stuff and sorry I didn't get it the 1st time. The Metro 4.0 was adequate for a light coat but if you have more than one dog or a heavy coated dog go on and make the plunge for the better dryer. Such a time saver!
If you are gearing up for self grooming go ahead and get a table... I don't use the arm but the table saves your back.


----------



## Otter

jomiel said:


> Did you end up buying the Flying Pig dryer? Do you like it?
> 
> Tomo's coat is still coming in but I thought I'd start researching dryers, as my hairdyer ($200 but still a human hair dryer) is no longer cutting it... I still use the hair dryer for a few minutes so he gets used to the noise and hassle, but just let him airdry the rest of the way.


jomiel,

A friend who shows/grooms/breeds Goldens recently gave me one of their extra Kool Dry Dryers - I guess this person felt sorry for me knowing that I struggled with my little orange Metro dryer. :grin2: I've taken a number of one-on-one grooming classes with this person (and other Golden show people) and I still can't groom very well, but at least the dogs are dry and smell better. 

Anyway, this dryer has been a game changer for me. It is so much better than the little Metro dryer. Not a complaint against the little Metro as it has served me well for 15+ years. A couple things I really like about the Kool Dryer is it is variable speed (which is really nice), the force of air, and I believe it is a lot quieter than the Metro.

I had been kinda saving up for a K9 II or K9III dryer but don't really need it now.

You can see the Kool Dry dryer HERE but there might be cheaper place to buy it, I don't know.

The attached pics are from this past weekend of Mr. B - I did Pebbles and him both. Well, I bathed and groomed Pebbles. I only bathed Mr. B - I'm not allowed to groom him... :nerd:


----------



## Sweet Girl

jomiel said:


> Did you end up buying the Flying Pig dryer? Do you like it?
> 
> Tomo's coat is still coming in but I thought I'd start researching dryers, as my hairdyer ($200 but still a human hair dryer) is no longer cutting it... I still use the hair dryer for a few minutes so he gets used to the noise and hassle, but just let him airdry the rest of the way.



I didn't in the end, mostly because the place where I take my dog for water treadmill therapy got a new dog dryer - and I found it really doesn't dry any faster than my hair dryer does! And because money has been tight (paying for a new roof) I decided it was a luxury I could not afford. So I still use my hair dryer, and it works well. I towel off my dog really well and then use the dryer to finish and make sure all the little nooks and crannies are dry. My dog does not have a heavy undercoat at all, so she makes it easy!


----------



## JulesAK

Gotta chime in. If anyone has trouble finding dryers, like I did, the shop vac works wonderfully. I even bought Maggie her own chrome version from Home Depot! It works fantastic and I find it to be even a slight bit warm. Another option maybe for some.

Jules


----------



## jeffscott947

I have a 4 yr old metro 4 hp model. It was about $135 and takes about 40 minutes to dry my LONG haired Aussie. So far the new Golden won't come close to it, but I am hopeful


----------



## jomiel

Otter said:


> jomiel,
> 
> A friend who shows/grooms/breeds Goldens recently gave me one of their extra Kool Dry Dryers - I guess this person felt sorry for me knowing that I struggled with my little orange Metro dryer. :grin2: I've taken a number of one-on-one grooming classes with this person (and other Golden show people) and I still can't groom very well, but at least the dogs are dry and smell better.
> 
> Anyway, this dryer has been a game changer for me. It is so much better than the little Metro dryer. Not a complaint against the little Metro as it has served me well for 15+ years. A couple things I really like about the Kool Dryer is it is variable speed (which is really nice), the force of air, and I believe it is a lot quieter than the Metro.
> 
> I had been kinda saving up for a K9 II or K9III dryer but don't really need it now.
> 
> You can see the Kool Dry dryer HERE but there might be cheaper place to buy it, I don't know.
> 
> The attached pics are from this past weekend of Mr. B - I did Pebbles and him both. Well, I bathed and groomed Pebbles. I only bathed Mr. B - I'm not allowed to groom him... :nerd:


Thanks, it's the Kool Dry Original, right? It looks really good. 

I wish I can find videos comparing the sounds of different dryers. I guess I should go into the dog wash stations and see what dryers they have and turn them on haha...

Edit: Ohh I found a research article comparing the decibels of 4 dryers
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4682558/


----------



## jomiel

jeffscott947 said:


> I have a 4 yr old metro 4 hp model. It was about $135 and takes about 40 minutes to dry my LONG haired Aussie. So far the new Golden won't come close to it, but I am hopeful


Aww, the new puppy is too cute!


----------



## jomiel

Sweet Girl said:


> I didn't in the end, mostly because the place where I take my dog for water treadmill therapy got a new dog dryer - and I found it really doesn't dry any faster than my hair dryer does! And because money has been tight (paying for a new roof) I decided it was a luxury I could not afford. So I still use my hair dryer, and it works well. I towel off my dog really well and then use the dryer to finish and make sure all the little nooks and crannies are dry. My dog does not have a heavy undercoat at all, so she makes it easy!


Thanks, it's good to know that I can probably still struggle on for now until his coat grows in and then I'll know what I have on my hands haha. My old dog was (probably) a golden/lab mix - with long hair but didn't have too bad of an undercoat - and he didn't really get hot spots if he airdried. But Tomo already has denser fur and I bathe him once a week - the dirt shows up so much more starkly on his blond coat!


----------



## Otter

jomiel said:


> Thanks, it's the Kool Dry Original, right? It looks really good.


Yes. It's been kicked around over the years, but still works great.



jomiel said:


> I wish I can find videos comparing the sounds of different dryers. I guess I should go into the dog wash stations and see what dryers they have and turn them on haha...


If I have time over the weekend, maybe I could use my phone to video the Kool Dryer and the little Orange Metro. I could be wrong, but it seem to me the Kool Dryer is quieter than the Metro. If I do I'll try to post it here.




jomiel said:


> Edit: Ohh I found a research article comparing the decibels of 4 dryers
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4682558/


Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. The results are not surprising. These things are loud. In the winter time (September thru June :grin2: ) I dry them indoors. We have a 10 foot square bathroom in the basement I dry them in to contain the flying fur. It's really too loud.


----------



## Prism Goldens

remind me next week assuming I do not spend my next few weeks without power and doing major yard work (I will take prayers/finger crossings if offered! and Anney D too might need them, along w the rest of Central FL) ... I could do a little video w an orange metro (my airplane dryer) a K9II ( the three's packed up), and a Double K.


----------



## ArkansasGold

Can't believe I missed this thread. I have a Flying Pig and for a starter dryer, it's great! It does take about 45 minutes to dry Rocket if he's sopping wet. Maybe 30 if I let him airdry while I groom the puppy. I would love to upgrade, but am not jumping for joy to spend $500 on a fancy new one. It only takes about 20 minutes to dry the puppy, but that's because her adult undercoat hasn't come in yet on her back. 

New fun thing though: last time I ordered Chris Christensen shampoo, I got a free sample of "After U Bathe" and it really did cut down on drying time! It took less than 30 minutes to get Rocket dry and it would have taken even less than that if I had put more on his legs and tail. And it helped get the shampoo out of a spot that I missed when rinsing. I bought a full bottle with my last order.


----------



## Otter

ArkansasGold said:


> New fun thing though: last time I ordered Chris Christensen shampoo, I got a free sample of "After U Bathe"<cut>


Just a side note, and I don't mean to go off topic on this great thread - a couple weeks ago I posted here about getting my free used Kool Dryer from an awesome super generous person. I mentioned that the port you plug the hose in had cracks in it (this little old dryer had been dragged all across the country) which would allow the hose to pop off sometimes.

I called Chris Christensen to see if by chance they sold parts for this old dryer and was surprised to see it's still sold. I had no idea. Anyway, the nice women on the phone said sure, it's only a couple bucks and asked I wanted a new filter too for a buck or two more. Sure.

Couple days later my wife called to let me know I received a box. I ran home from work and opened the box like a little kid at Christmas! I was so excited to get this part for my awesome-to-me little dryer. I opened the box and it was the wrong part... :frown2: Talk about a let down...

So I called the next day, explained the situation, she said she was sorry and knew what I needed and would send it. I asked it she needed my credit info again or email and she said no. She had it already. The box arrived a couple days later with the correct part and even a new seal. She never charged me.

It's great when a company is a pleasure to work with. We also use one of their shampoos.


*Prism Goldens and other GRF FL friends, best of luck with Dorian.*


----------



## Lincgold

Prism Goldens said:


> remind me next week assuming I do not spend my next few weeks without power and doing major yard work (I will take prayers/finger crossings if offered! and Anney D too might need them, along w the rest of Central FL) ... I could do a little video w an orange metro (my airplane dryer) a K9II ( the three's packed up), and a Double K.


Watching the weather this morning. Prayers to you in Florida. My sister-in-law also lives there. Crossing fingers & toes you’re all ok.


----------



## jomiel

ArkansasGold said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread. I have a Flying Pig and for a starter dryer, it's great! It does take about 45 minutes to dry Rocket if he's sopping wet. Maybe 30 if I let him airdry while I groom the puppy. I would love to upgrade, but am not jumping for joy to spend $500 on a fancy new one. It only takes about 20 minutes to dry the puppy, but that's because her adult undercoat hasn't come in yet on her back.
> 
> New fun thing though: last time I ordered Chris Christensen shampoo, I got a free sample of "After U Bathe" and it really did cut down on drying time! It took less than 30 minutes to get Rocket dry and it would have taken even less than that if I had put more on his legs and tail. And it helped get the shampoo out of a spot that I missed when rinsing. I bought a full bottle with my last order.


Thanks for the info about the Flying Pig! I was looking at that and the Shelandy as a cheaper alternative, but I think the Flying Pig has more air flow/velocity? It's really hard finding comparable stats on the dryers. And for some reason the review sites either only compare all the cheaper, newer dryers or they only compare the established, breed enthusiast/dog show dryers. 

Oh I never thought about a rinse product cutting drying time. That's awesome.


----------



## jomiel

Prism Goldens said:


> remind me next week assuming I do not spend my next few weeks without power and doing major yard work (I will take prayers/finger crossings if offered! and Anney D too might need them, along w the rest of Central FL) ... I could do a little video w an orange metro (my airplane dryer) a K9II ( the three's packed up), and a Double K.


Stay safe!! :surprise:


----------



## jomiel

Otter said:


> It's great when a company is a pleasure to work with. We also use one of their shampoos.


That's great to hear that they have good customer service. And I love when companies have spare parts so I don't have to be wasteful and throw it out for a new one. 

What shampoo do you use? I _finally_ finished the gallon of oatmeal anti-itch dog shampoo I bought 4 years ago, lol. It's pretty good and smells like lemongrass, but always up for guidance and recommendations.


----------



## Otter

jomiel said:


> What shampoo do you use?



Chris Christensen Pro-Line Fair Advantage
Why this shampoo? Because this is what someone, the person that gave me the dryer, recommended. 
Fair Advantage Shampoo


We used to use this on another handler/breeders recommendation. Always like it.
https://www.amazon.com/Best-Shot-Ul...ocphy=9015306&hvtargid=pla-314562368589&psc=1


----------



## Megora

Kinda funny thing to add here, was at a show this morning where people who came the day of showing to set up their grooming stuff had to set up in a building that was a football field or more distance from the building they showed in. This meant that even if they found a way to drive (I couldn't see a parking lot close to the grooming overflow building) they were getting dogs feet and feathers wet hiking across to the show building. 

A chick with an Irish Setter asked if I had a dryer and a pin brush she could borrow. 

And I was just... "Uh? OK....?" Because I had literally just packed away my box dryer. But was willing to put it together for her. 

She flipped out and said she just wanted a regular hair dryer with heat. 

And I looked at her like she was an alien. LOL. Mumbled that "this" (box dryer) is what we golden people use. Would have fixed her dog's in a snap!


----------



## Otter

@jomiel

I tried to use my phone to make a video demonstrating the noise difference between the Kool Dryer and the Metro Dryer.
Noting fancy.
Hope it works.

Couple things about the Kool Dryer I may not have mentioned that I like... 
The hose is not harder plastic like the Metro and it is about a foot and a half longer than the Metro.


Never posted a link to a YT video before on GRF. Hope it works.


----------



## jomiel

Otter said:


> @jomiel
> 
> I tried to use my phone to make a video demonstrating the noise difference between the Kool Dryer and the Metro Dryer.
> Noting fancy.
> Hope it works.
> 
> Couple things about the Kool Dryer I may not have mentioned that I like...
> The hose is not harder plastic like the Metro and it is about a foot and a half longer than the Metro.
> 
> 
> Never posted a link to a YT video before on GRF. Hope it works.



Thank you!! That's perfect! 

I now understand what you mean by the Kool Dry sounding less noisy. The variable control is nice. And they both sound like vacuum cleaners and less like hair dryers, which is great, because I ran the Roomba/vacuums (and swiffered and ran the washer/dryer) almost everyday for the first 2 months Tomo was home lol. 

I won't be able to get a grooming table - there's really no space - but you've convinced me to get a real dryer :grin2: 

/adding everything to my pets shopping list...


----------



## Megora

Can I just say that grooming tables are back-savers? For trimming the feet, but absolutely for drying (think 30 minutes at least).

I have old pictures on fb (don't have access where I'm working right now!) but I know I posted them here in the grooming area with the grooming table set up right in the middle of my bedroom. 

Currently - the grooming table is permanently set up along the wall outside my bedroom (there's a wide open rec room outside my bedroom), but if I didn't have that space, I'd just do what I used to do and keep the table folded up and hung on a wall in our garage except for when I wanted to use it.


----------

